# car / parce que / puisque



## uman

*puisque* vs *parce que*

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer la différence entre ces deux expressions?

*Note des modérateurs :* Un grand nombre de discussions ont été fusionnées pour créer ce fil.


----------



## Francois114

Bonjour Uman,

Je vais essayer d'être simple et clair sur un problème un peu compliqué !

Ces deux mots expriment l'idée de cause ou de justification mais il y a une importante différence de sens :

*Nous devons partir tôt demain matin *et *Je vais me coucher *sont deux informations. Si la personne à qui vous parlez *ne connaît pas* *ces deux* informations, dites :

_Je vais me coucher *parce que* nous devons partir tôt demain matin._​
Si elle *connaît déjà* l'information "Nous devons partir tôt", dites :

_*Puisque* nous devons partir tôt demain matin, je vais me coucher_​
Je vous propose deux dialogues entre X et Y :

_X : Pourquoi est-ce que tu vas te coucher si tôt ?
Y : Parce que nous devons partir tôt demain.
X : Ah bon ? Je ne savais pas

X : Je te rappelle que nous devons être à l'aéroport à 6 heures demain matin !
Y : Puisque nous devons nous lever très tôt, je vais me coucher.
X : Tu as raison, moi aussi._


Une autre façon de faire la différence entre les deux :
- Parce que permet de répondre à la question "*Pourquoi* ?"
- Puisque permet de justifier ou d'expliquer ce qu'on va dire par une raison *évidente* (l'autre personne l' a dit elle-même ou on sait qu'elle connaît déjà le fait).

Des exemples à cette adresse :
Banque de dépannage linguistique - Parce que et puisque

Est-ce que ça vous suffit comme explication ?


----------



## geostan

Cela pourrait expliquer qu'on trouve «puisque» en tête d'une phrase tandis que «parce que» se place normalement plus loin.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Ajoutez à cela que "puisque" exprime l'idée d'une justification, d'une légitimation parfois, que ne contient pas "parce que". "Parce que" lie deux proposition par la simple relation de cause à effet ; "puisque" a un sens plus marqué moralement, il signifie aussi que la liaison entre deux propositions est _vraiment _obligatoire - tandis que "parce que" marque simplement la nature de cette relation (causale), sans autre coloration :

- _*Mais puisque je te le dis! (/*mais parce que je te le dis!)*_

- _*"Puisque tu l'as dit, tu dois le faire!"*_ = Tu l'as dit, tu n'as donc pas le choix : il _faut_le faire (expression d'une obligation morale qui dépasse la simple causalité objective : le locuteur porte un jugement implicite). On voit bien la dose de subjectivité qu'il y a dans "puisque" à la différence de "parce que" : deux propositions sont exprimées en apparence, mais en réalité  il y en a trois, si on déploie tout le sens de la phrase :
1. Tu l'as dit
[2. Implicite : on doit faire ce qu'on dit]
3. Donc tu dois le faire

Par comparaison : 

_*"Parce que tu l'as dit, tu dois le faire" *_= la raison pour laquelle tu dois le faire, c'est que tu l'as dit (simple explicitation de la cause)


Autre exemple: 

_*"Puisque vous y tenez absolument, je vais faire un gâteau."*_
1. Vous tenez absolument à ce que je fasse un gâteau
[2. Implicite : Je ne peux que donner satisfaction à un désir si fort.]
3. Donc, je vais faire un gâteau.

_*"Parce que vous y teniez absolument, j'ai fait un gâteau"*_. Le rapport entre les deux propositions est plus immédiat, la coloration subjective s'efface, on suppose une relation causale directe entre 1. et 2.
1. Vous teniez absolument à ce que je fasse un gâteau.
2. Donc je l'ai fait.

On peut résumer tout cela en disant que _*"parce que" signifie simplement une relation causale (a entraîne b)*_, et _*"puisque" ajoute un jugement porté par le locuteur*_ sur cette cause = "Etant donné que _a_ entraîne _b_", "considérant que ceci entraîne cela...". Ce jugement implicite peut avoir des colorations diverses, mais renvoie souvent aux idées de légitimation ou d'obligation morale/pratique.

Cette explication rejoint évidemment celle de François : _*dire que "puisque" permet d'exprimer une raison "évidente", c'est dire*_ que le locuteur _considère_ que la raison est évidente, en d'autres termes _*qu'il porte un jugement sur la relation de cause à effet, qu'il exprime en plus son point de vue*_ (c'est évident, il ne peut en être autrement), bref, _*il modalise son énoncé*_.


----------



## Francois114

Voilà, c'est très clair. En effet, Geostan, on peut expliquer de cette façon que _puisque_ "*ouvre*" une phrase ("puisque" est un outil d'argumentation intersubjective, une "réponse" aux propos ou aux désirs supposés de _l'autre_) et que _parce que_ soit plutôt un outil d'articulation *entre* deux propositions objectives.

_Puisque_ peut donc servir...

- à renvoyer à l'autre ses propres déclarations : "Puisque tu es si informé, pourquoi est-ce que tu ne t'en occupes pas toi-même"
- à se justifier, soi, de ce qu'il a dit, lui : "Puisque tu m'as dis que tu ne t'en servais plus, je l'ai jeté à la poubelle" (= ne proteste pas !)
etc...

... mais aussi à se justifier en tendant une sorte de *miroir* à l'interlocuteur : devant un public inattentif, un orateur agacé peut dire : _Puisque ça n'a pas l'air de vous intéresser, j'arrête là..._


----------



## Thomas1

*car* vs *puisque* vs *parce que*

Y a-t-il une difference entre ces mots s' il vous plaît ?

Puis-j'utilise chacun dans la phrase suivante :
_Il veut arriver tôt chez lui _______________ il veut regarder un documentaire avec les enfants._ ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## Ploupinet

"Parce que" ou "car" sont bons, "puisque" n'irait pas. Je ne sais pas dire pourquoi par contre


----------



## Orientale

_Puisque_ introduit une cause évidente pour celui qui parle et en général connue de l'interlocuteur.

Je dirais plus volontiers _rentrer plus tôt chez lui_.


----------



## Thomas1

Pouvez-vous me donner quelques exemples où je verrais la difference ?


Tom

NB : La phrase vient d'un exercise grammaire et je ne peux pas le changer.


----------



## itka

_Je vais mettre une veste parce que j'ai froid.
J'étudie cette langue parce que je vais vivre dans ce pays.
Il travaille dur parce qu'il veut réussir à son examen.
_
Dans ces phrases, la proposition introduite par _*parce que *_exprime une cause, au sens de explication. J'explique ce qui motive mon action.

_Puisqu'il fait froid, je vais mettre une veste.
Puisque je parle italien, j'ai choisi de faire des études en Italie.
Puisqu'il veut réussir à son examen, il doit travailler dur._

Ici, la cause est renforcée. Elle est en quelque sorte, au deuxième degré ()... C'est parce que la cause existe que l'action se fait. Elle n'est plus simplement une explication, mais le motif même de l'action.

Noter que la place de la proposition introduite par *puisque* est le plus souvent en début de phrase (c'est plus normal, mais ce n'est pas obligatoire)


----------



## Calamitintin

Dans l'exercice on pourrait dire puisque dans le dialogue suivant : 

"Il veut regarder un doc avec les enfants.
-Cela ne m'explique pas pourquoi il ne veut pas rester au bureau plus tard que d'habitude.
-Mais siiiiii ! Il veut rentrer tôt, puisqu'il veut regarder un doc avec les enfants !"

++
Cal


----------



## raphaelenka

Bonjour, je n'arrive pas à expliquer la différence d'utilisation entre car et parce que...
Y en a-t-il une en fait?


----------



## itka

Personnellement, je n'en vois pas, du moins pour le sens, car bien sûr, leur nature grammaticale est différente.
*car* : conjonction de coordination qui introduit une proposition équivalente à la première. 
_Je ne sortirai pas aujourd'hui car il pleut trop fort._

*parce que* : conjonction de subordination. La deuxième proposition est subordonnée (inférieure) à la première. La phrase est plus "lourde".
_Je ne sortirai pas aujourd'hui parce qu'il pleut trop fort.

_Excepté ces considérations grammaticales, les deux jouent le même rôle : introduire un complément de causalité... peut-être un peu plus marqué avec "parce que"... à peine...

Chaque fois que c'est possible, je préfère utiliser "car" qui est beaucoup plus "léger".


----------



## raphaelenka

je suis désolé... que voulez-vous dire par "inférieur"?
Utilisez-vous "car" à l'oral? Il me semble qu'à l'oral on l'entend de moins en moins


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut raphaelenka,

En attendant une réponse plus complète d'itka, je crois que « inférieure » est utilisé ici simplement par opposition à la proposition principale.
_Je ne sortirai pas aujourd'hui (principale) parce qu'il y a trop de vent (subordonnée, inférieure).
_
Et je crois bien que tu as raison : _car _est moins utilisé à l'oral de nos jours, dans le langage courant (mais pas le langage soutenu), que _parce que_.


----------



## itka

raphaelenka said:


> je suis désolé... que voulez-vous dire par "inférieur"?
> Utilisez-vous "car" à l'oral? Il me semble qu'à l'oral on l'entend de moins en moins



Karine a répondu à ta première question :
... oui, c'est simplement une notion de grammaire. La proposition qui commence par "parce que" est subordonnée, dépendante de la principale : elle ne peut exister seule, elle dépend de l'autre.

...Et aussi à la deuxième  : 
A l'écrit, "car" s'emploie plus facilement que "parce que" et inversement.


----------



## GilbertAndré

Effectivement, en parlant j'utilise plus volontiers "parce que" que "car", qui paraît vieilliot...


----------



## Areyou Crazy

tu peux pas commencer une phrase en utilisant le mot ' car '
Par contre tu peux bien utiliser le mot ' Parce que au debut
JE pense


----------



## itka

C'est sans doute possible à l'écrit, dans un texte assez littéraire... mais ce n'est vraiment pas d'un usage courant.


----------



## raphaelenka

Tout d'abord, grand merci à tous et à toutes!
Cela dit, Areyou Crazy, je doute fortement que l'on puisse commencer une phrase par "parce que".

ou peut-être seulement après une question du type "pourquoi".
D'autres avis?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> je doute fortement que l'on puisse commencer une phrase par "parce que".


Pas prouvé du tout, ça : 

« Parce que j'étais jeune et fou, je m'engageai chez McDo. »
« Parce qu'il ne supportait plus sa femme, il la quitta. »
« Parce qu'elle en avait marre de prendre sur la gueule, elle s'est barrée. »
« Parce que je ne veux plus être le jouet de vos illusions, je refuse. »

C'est une inversion qui met en valeur la cause de l'action, plusieurs temps sont disponibles en magasin.


----------



## Joannes

J'ai entendu que *car* introduit plutôt une raison subjective de la part du locuteur, qui implique un jugement, en quelque sorte, je suppose. Des avis sur cela ?


----------



## Montaigne

"Car vois-tu chaque jour je t'aime davantage
Aujourd'hui plus qu'hier et bien moins que demain."  Rosemonde Gérard.

"Car le jeune homme est beau mais le vieillard est grand."  Victor Hugo.

"Et vous n'en eussiez pas articulé le quart
De la moitié du commencement d'une, car
Je me les sers moi-même avec assez de verve
Mais je ne permets pas qu'un autre me les serve."  Edmond Rostand (aimé de Rosemonde).

Qui voudrait y substituer "parce que" ?


----------



## raphaelenka

???
Je suis perdu là... Donc, il est possible de commencer, sans autres, une phrase par "car" et "parce que"?
Les phrases données en exemple me semblent justes, toutefois je me verrais mal dire:

Parce qu'il pleut, je ne sors pas. (Quoique celle-ci passe encore)
Car il pleut, je ne sors pas.


----------



## Ploupinet

Les exemples donnés par Montaigne sont de la poésie, en langage "normal", on ne commence pas une phrase par un "car" ou un "parce que" !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

En fait, on peut sans problème commencer une phrase par _*parce que*_, s'agisant là d'une simple inversion de la subordonnée (voir mes exemples).

Pour ce qui est de _*car*_, on peut le faire, mais il y a toujours, plus ou moins explicite, un lien sémantique avec la phrase qui précède, ce qui tient à la nature de _*car*_, conjonction de coordination : « Car vois-tu chaque jour je t'aime davantage ... » en est un excellent exemple.


----------



## Montaigne

Ploupinet et Piotr,
Vous avez raison et dans les trois cas il y a coordination avec une préposition précédente.
Ce que j'ai voulu illustrer c'est l'inadéquation du lourd "parce que".
Et pourtant mon célèbre homonyme a bien dit "Parce que cétait lui, parce que c'était moi."


----------



## geostan

Il y a très longtemps, on m'a appris qu'il peut y avoir une différence de sens entre _parce que_ et _car_. L'exemple était un peu comme suit:

Il n'est pas en classe parce qu'il est malade (la raison)
Il doit être malade, car il n'est pas en classe. (l'effet)

Cheers!


----------



## Montaigne

geostan,
Cette nuance est exacte.


----------



## itka

Il me semble que la différence de sens entre les deux phrases vient de la modalité (il doit être) et non de _car_ ou de _parce que_.

_Il n'est pas en classe car il est malade._
_Il doit être malade, parce qu'il n'est pas en classe._


----------



## hual

Bonjour

Dans la première phrase, la subordonnée introduite par "parce que" exprime la cause de l'absence tandis que dans la seconde, "car" exprime la raison de l'acte de parole "il doit être malade", comme si l'on disait "si je dis qu'il doit être malade c'est parce qu'il n'est pas en classe". Je crois que seule la conjonction "car" est apte à ce dernier genre de justification. Autrement dit, il s'agit dans le second cas d'une cause relevant de l'énonciation et non pas de l'énoncé.


----------



## Saigoner

On m'a dit que "car" introduit une proposition independante juxtaposée à une autre, non une proposition subordonnée, compl. circ. de cause.
Est ce que vous êtes de même avis? Aussi, veuillez bien éclaircir l'affinité entre "car", "parceque, puisque" s'il en y a une.
Avec ma profonde reconnaissance.


----------



## Cookie75

Je dirais que je suis assez d’accord.
Par exemple :
1) je ne suis pas venu car j’étais malade
2) je ne suis pas venu puisque que j’étais malade
3) je ne suis pas venu parce que j’étais malade

Les propositions juxtaposées « je ne suis pas venu » et « j’étais malade » conservent tout leur sens si elles sont prises individuellement. Car/puisque/parce que permettent de développer et expliquer l’idée de la première phrase. 

Dans les 3 cas, on explique "pourquoi". Il y a une nuance mais elle est vraiment très subtile :
1) je ne suis pas venu car j’étais malade - Je donne la cause de mon absence. Quel est l’élément particulier qui a fait que je ne puisse venir ? 
2) je ne suis pas venu puisque que j’étais malade - « Puisque » exprime l’idée d’une évidence. Etant malade, je ne pouvais évidemment pas venir. Autre exemple : « tu devrais pouvoir venir puisque tu es disponible ».
3) je ne suis pas venu parce que j’étais malade – « Parce que » exprime plutôt l’idée d’une justification dans le sens de « pourquoi ? ». 

Ex : je ne peux rien acheter parce que j'ai oublié mon porte-feuille.
      J'ai oublié mon porte-feuille car j'ai changé de sac. 
      J'ai changé de sac puisque le premier s'est dechiré    

En général, on ne tient pas vraiment compte de ces subtilités pour l’emploi de « car » et « parce que » qu’on emploie indifféremment l’un à la place de l’autre. C’est un peu différent pour « puisque » dont on arrive plus facilement à percevoir la nuance.


----------



## Apqmw

En règle générale, tu peux utiliser *car* de la même façon que *parce que* :
_Je vais mettre une veste car j'ai froid._
_J'étudie cette langue car je vais vivre dans ce pays._
_Il travaille dur car il veut réussir à son examen.

_(Au passage "Quand est-ce qu'on utilise car ?" ou "Quand utilise-t-on car ?")


----------



## itka

On peut mettre "parce que" en début de phrase, mais pas "car" :
_"Parce qu'elle voulait connaître la France, elle s'est inscrite en fac à Paris."_
Cette phrase ne serait pas correcte si elle commençait par "car".


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour
Pour compliquer encore les choses, ne peut-on pas ajouter "comme" et "vu que" à la liste...

J'irai me promener *car* il fait beau.
J'irai me promener *parce qu'*il fait beau.
*Puisqu'*il fait beau, j'irai me promener.
*Comme* il fait beau, j'irai me promener.
*Vu qu'*il fait beau, j'irai me promener.

Tous entretiennent des relations de_ cause à effet._
Mais *car* est une conjonction de coordination et les autres sont des conjonctions de subordinations.

On peut aussi rendre les relations de _cause à effet_ par la ponctuation :
Il fait beau*,* j'irai me promener.
Il fait beau *:* j'irai me promener.

De même certains adverbes peuvent être utilisé en conjonction de coordination !
Il fait beau, *alors *j'irai me promener.
Il fait beau, *ainsi* j'irai me promener.

Les différences sont souvent minces. Mais le nombre de mots qui expriment sensiblement la même chose permet richesse et variété !


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

A mon avis;

_Il veut arriver tôt chez lui parce que/car il veut regarder un documentaire avecles enfants._

Mais je dirais,

_Il *va* arriver/Il arrive*ra* tôt chez lui *puisqu*'il veut regarder un documentaire avec les enfants._

Ai-je raison ?


----------



## Chimel

Oui, tu as raison, à condition que, dans le deuxième cas, le contexte soit tel qu'il s'agisse "d'une cause évidente ou connue du locuteur", comme l'a dit plus haut Orientale (voir aussi l'exemple de Calamitintin). Cela n'a rien à voir, selon moi, avec le temps du verbe.

Pour "car", je vais lancer une affirmation qui va peut-être faire bondir certains, mais tant pis, je l'assume: pour moi, cette conjonction n'est presque plus utilisée à l'oral dans son sens classique. Elle est remplacée par _parce que, comme, vu que_... ou, le cas échéant, _puisque_ (il faut dire qu'on a l'embarras du choix, comme l'a fait remarquer TitTornade).

_Car_ reste un peu plus vivant à l'écrit, souvent en tête de phrase et dans une utilisation proche de _en effet_, c'est-à-dire comme élément de "relance" du discours (procédé très prisé par les journalistes qui aiment scinder une longue phrase en deux pour avoir un style plus accrocheur):
"Obama sait qu'il aura besoin des Républicains. Car ceux-ci sont majoritaires au Sénat".

Mais à l'oral... Ouvrez vos oreilles, écoutez les gens parler autour de vous et dites-moi (sans tricher, hein! ) combien de _car_ vous aurez compté d'ici la fin de la semaine...


----------



## Apqmw

Personnellement, j'écrirais "Obama sait qu'il aura besoin des Républicains car ceux-ci sont majoritaires au Sénat" en une seule phrase, mais je ne suis pas journaliste. 
Sinon, c'est un très bon exemple de phrase où je n'utiliserais certainement pas parce que, même à l'oral. (Peut-être pour ne pas appuyer sur l'allitération: par*ce* que *ceu*x-*ci*).


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

C'est exactement ce qu'on m'a conseillé pendant mon cours Chimel: N'utilisez car qu'à l'écrit.

Cependant, je ne comprends pas ta logique Apqmw, pourquoi éviter l'allitération, quelque chose qu'on cherche parfois ?  Personellement j'aime bien le son de 'parce que ceux-ci'


----------



## Apqmw

Simplement parce que ce n'est pas très facile à prononcer, et comme j'essaie de ne pas me prendre pour un poète tous les jours ...


----------



## Le Singe

geostan, mes amis français ne sont pas d'accord.

j'ai parlé avec beaucoup de personnes françaises et elles m'ont dit que _car_ est interchangeable avec _parce que_ la plupart du temps. _car_ est plus formal et littéraire, parlé rarement.

il y a une différence. lis ce lien:

*Parce que, Car, Puisque, Comme
Conjunctions of Conclusion*
http://french.about.com/library/weekly/bl-conclusions.htm

pardonne-moi, ce lien est en anglais.


----------



## geostan

C'est vrai que souvent _car_ et de _parce que_ semblent interchangeables. Cela ne rend pas mon explication fausse. Je cite ces mots d'Henri Bénac dans son *Petit guide des difficultés du français*:

« _Car_ annonce la preuve d'une assertion qui précède; _parce que_ explique; _puisque_ confirme l'id_é_e de la principale par quelque chose d'admis et d'incontestable: _J'ai quitté la campagne, car j'habite Paris / parce que je n'avais plus de travail /puisqu'il n'y a plus de travail qu'a la ville. _»

Le fait que ces distinctions sont de moins en moins observées ne les rend pas moins vraies.

La BDL offre une explication assez détaillée de la conjonction_ *car*._

http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?t1=1&id=3500


----------



## Thomas1

geostan said:


> C'est vrai que souvent _car_ et de _parce que_ semblent interchangeables. Cela ne rend pas mon explication fausse. Je cite ces mots d'Henri Bénac dans son *Petit guide des difficultés du français*:
> 
> « _Car_ annonce la preuve d'une assertion qui précède; _parce que_ explique; _puisque_ confirme l'id_é_e de la principale par quelque chose d'admis et d'incontestable: _J'ai quitté la campagne, car j'habite Paris / parce que je n'avais plus de travail /puisqu'il n'y a plus de travail qu'a la ville. _»


 Cela est ce que j'ai appris pendant que l'on faisais les conjonctions des liens logiques. En plus, ce n'est pas facile à apprendre pour nous, les étudiants de français.



> Le fait que ces distinctions sont de moins en moins observées ne les rend pas moins vraies.[...]


Malgré cela, les francophones peuvent ne pas s'en rendre compte, car ils apprendent le français d'une manière naturelle et ils  emploient les conjonctions en question intuitvement.

 Revenant à la question originelle, une autre différence entre car et parce que : on met une virguile avant car.


----------



## itka

> Revenant à la question originelle, une autre différence entre car et parce que : on met une virguile avant car.


Rien n'empêche d'omettre la virgule avant "car" (même si, en effet, on la met souvent) ou d'en mettre une également avant "parce que"...
Ce sont des virgules facultatives qui dépendent du rythme de la phrase.


----------



## geostan

Voir ce petit commentaire de la BDL:

Banque de dépannage linguistique - Virgule avec car


----------



## Thomas1

itka said:


> Rien n'empêche d'omettre la virgule avant "car" (même si, en effet, on la met souvent) ou d'en mettre une également avant "parce que"...
> Ce sont des virgules facultatives qui dépendent du rythme de la phrase.


Tu as raison quant à "parce que", j'ai pensé à un autre cas où, effectivement, on ne met pas la virgule : _Il est tombé parce que le sol est glissant._ (Accad.) Après l'avoir vérifié, je vois que les règles de l'emploi de la virgule avant "parce que" ne sont pas précisées, sauf dans le cas que je viens d'en donner un exemple.

D'une manière générale, on met la virgule devant la conjonction de coordination "car". Certes, il y a des exceptions des régles, mais ce sont des cas plutôt particulières à mon avis.


----------



## quinoa

Il est vrai que c'est le sens qui interfère et produit ce rapprochement entre "car" et "parce que". La coordination par "car" intègre aussi une rigidité d'usage que n'a pas le subordonnant "parce que". En effet, s'il est possible de commencer une phrase avec "parce que", car ne le permet pas. Le lien établi par la coordination se limite à une certaine linéarité syntaxique.
Et il me semble encore loin le temps où "car" pourra introduire un énoncé. Mais qui sait?


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,



quinoa said:


> En effet, s'il est possible de commencer une phrase avec "parce que", car ne le permet pas.


 
La citation suivante provient du _Nouvel observateur_ du 27 août au 2 septembre 2009 :

« Car c'est au nom de l'Europe et des valeurs de l'Europe que ces hommes se sont dressés contre l'utopie communiste. »

Vos conseils seraient très appreciés. Merci d'avance


----------



## tanmh

Je ne suis pas d'accord. On ne peut pas commencer une phrase avec "parce que". Même si on le fait, ce n'est que dans la langue oral, qui est d'habitude moins exigeante que la langue écrite.

Pour commencer une phrase (quand on veut dire _parce que_...), il est mieux à utiliser _comme..._

Cordialement


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour,

Au contraire, "parce que..." en tête de phrase est plus soutenu que "comme", dans un sens très proche. Il a une valeur oratoire plus forte, tandis que "comme", dans le même emploi, marque uniquement l'idée de cause. Quelques exemples:

Parce que j'ai vu son dévouement, parce que je connais ses grandes qualités, je le soutiens aujourd'hui sans réserve.

Parce que vous êtes arrivé premier, vous pensez devoir rester toujours: erreur!

Parce que les temps ont changé et que plus personne n'est prêt à accepter cette règle inique, j'ai décidé, en conscience, de la transgresser.


----------



## tanmh

Peut-être je n'étais pas assez claire. Ce que j'ai voulu dire est que "parce que" _a une valeur oratoire plus forte, _et que on utilise "parce que" en tête d'une phrase plus souvent dans la langue orale, vis-à-vis "comme", qui est acceptable quand utilisé en tête d'une phrase. (dans la langue écrite)

ça me semble pareil à ce que tu as dit...

Est-ce que j'ai raison? Merci!


----------



## Pierre Simon

Alors, on peut commencer une phrase non seulement avec 'parce que' mais aussi avec 'car', ou me trompè-je ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## CABEZOTA

Non non, on peut commencer une phrase par "parce que", mais jamais par "car" (ce serait incorrect en français).


----------



## itka

Je pense que les explications de Cabezota sont très claires :

- On peut employer "parce que" soit en début, soit en milieu de phrase. 
- En début de phrase, _parce que_ est plus soutenu que "comme" et produit un effet plus "littéraire" (on l'emploiera donc plus volontiers à l'écrit).

- "car" ne peut s'employer en début de phrase.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Oui, je crois que nous sommes d'accord: en tête de phrase, pour exprimer une cause, "comme" et "parce que" sont corrects. 
- Le premier, neutre d'un point de vue rhétorique, exprime simplement la cause.
- Le deuxième possède une valeur emphatique plus marquée, et il est plus soutenu. On l'emploiera à l'oral dans le cadre d'un discours destiné à convaincre, comme procédé destiné à renforcer l'éloquence de l'orateur, ou à l'écrit, si on recherche les mêmes effets.


----------



## Pierre Simon

Alors, si je vous ai bien compris, la phrase ci-dessus du _Nouvel observateur_ est tout à fait incorrecte.  Comment devrait-on la corriger ?


----------



## CABEZOTA

Attention, quand on dit que "car" ne doit pas être en tête de phrase, il faut préciser: cela signifie qu'on s'interdit des constructions du type

*Car il n'avait pas faim, il est allé se coucher sans dîner,

où deux propositions sont coordonnées, et celles introduite par "car" apparaît en premier; en d'autres termes, _*"car" doit toujours obligatoirement se situer entre les deux propositions qu'il coordonne*_. Alors qu'on pourrait dire indifféremment:

"Parce qu'il n'avait pas faim, il est allé se coucher sans dîner" ou "Il est allé se coucher sans dîner parce qu'il n'avait pas faim".

"Puisqu'il n'avait pas faim, il est allé se coucher sans dîner" ou "Il est allé se coucher sans dîner, puisqu'il n'avait pas faim".

Dans ces exemples, en changeant l'ordre des propositions, on établit des nuances de sens, on met l'accent sur un élément plutôt que sur un autre, mais les deux constructions sont correctes.

Dans la phrase du _Nouvel observateur_, la proposition à laquelle est coordonnée le groupe introduit pas "car" n'est pas citée: c'est une phrase entière, située AVANT, ce qui revient à dire que "car" se situe bien ENTRE les idées qu'il coordonne... On peut imaginer de rétablir la première proposition, par exemple comme ceci:

« Pour eux, le projet de construction européenne n'était nullement une nouvelle chance pour le communisme. Car c'est au nom de l'Europe et des valeurs de l'Europe que ces hommes se sont dressés contre l'utopie communiste. »

Dans ce cas, le problème est beaucoup moins grave; la présence de "car" en début de phrase est critiquée par les puristes parce que les deux propositions coordonnées devraient, selon eux, appartenir à la même phrase: changez le point en virgule, et la construction devient irréprochable. De toute façon, l'idée qu'une conjonction de coordination devrait coordonner uniquement des propositions au sein d'une phrase, et jamais des phrases entières, est aussi arbitraire que discutable: on ne voit vraiment pas pourquoi on aurait le droit de coordonner des propositions, mais pas des phrases. Bien souvent, pour des raisons de rythme, ou pour créer un effet rhétorique (la rupture forte d'un point avant d'introduire une idée importante), on peut être amené à ouvrir une phrase par "Et" ou "mais" (cas les plus fréquent), par "ou", par "car", par "donc"...


----------



## Nicomon

CABEZOTA said:


> Bien souvent, pour des raisons de rythme, ou pour créer un effet rhétorique (la rupture forte d'un point avant d'introduire une idée importante), on peut être amené à ouvrir une phrase par "Et" ou "mais" (cas les plus fréquent), par "ou", par "car", par "donc"...


 Je suis entièrement d'accord. Je le fais régulièrement pour couper une phrase que je juge trop longue. Et c'est exactement ce qu'a fait le journaliste avec _car_ (bon là, j'aurais pu mettre une virgule avant « et ». Pour ceux que cela intéresse, *l'article en question**. *



> Je préfère la mobylette, car ça revient moins cher que de prendre le bus matin et soir, et que ça ne consomme pas beaucoup.
> 
> J'aime beaucoup ce livre, car il est passionnant, et que les histoires sont à la fois mystérieuses et très différentes les unes des autres.


Dans ces deux exemples, je remplacerais _car_ par _parce que_. 



> "Parce qu'il n'avait pas faim, il est allé se coucher sans dîner" ou "Il est allé se coucher sans dîner parce qu'il n'avait pas faim".


Là par contre - et je ne saurais expliquer pourquoi - je préfère «_ Comme_ _il n'avait pas faim_» en début de phrase.  

Pour plus de détails au sujet de car/parce que, *cette page de la BDL*


----------



## janpol

je pense n'avoir rencontré "parce que" en tête de phrase qu'une seule fois dans la littérature française ("Le temps d'un soupir" Anne Philipe)
"comme" et "puisque" l'y remplacent avantageusement.

"parce que" informe. Avec "puisque" et "comme" la cause est déjà connue de mon interlocuteur : "Puisque tu m'as aidé, je te donne ce billet de 10 euros". Mon interlocuteur sait bien qu'il m'a aidé, je lui apprends seulement que c'est pour cette raison - et donc pour aucune autre - que je lui donne cet argent. "parce que" est difficilement concevable ici.


----------



## tilt

Je le conçois pourtant très bien ! 

_Parce que tu m'as aidé, je te donne ce billet de 10 euros _ne me choque absolument pas, même si mon interlocuteur connait effectivement déjà la cause que j'énonce.

Il est vrai, par contre, que _puisque _ou _comme _ne peuvent pas remplacer _parce que _si celui-ci introduit une information.


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> _Parce que tu m'as aidé, je te donne ce billet de 10 euros._


Dans cette phrase précise (contrairement à _parce qu'il n'avait pas faim -_ plus haut), le _parce que_ ne me choque pas non plus.
_Pourquoi tu me donnes ce billet? Ben... parce que tu m'as aidé, c't'affaire_. 



> - La locution conjonctive _parce que_ répond à un _pourquoi_. Elle permet d’exprimer une cause, réelle ou logique, en toute objectivité; elle se distingue ainsi de _car_ dont la valeur est plus subjective.
> - La conjonction _puisque_, plus subjective que _parce que_, permet quant à elle d’introduire une explication considérée comme évidente, déjà connue éventuellement des interlocuteurs.
> Source : *Parce que et puisque*.


----------



## Chimel

Sur l'utilisation de _car_ en tête de phrase: Cabezota a apporté de judicieuses précisions avec lesquelles je suis entièrement d'accord.

Sur l'utilisation de _parce que _en tête de phrase: d'accord avec ce qui est dit, mais à condition de préciser pour nos amis étrangers (pour lesquels j'ai toujours une pensée sur ce forum...) que cette position n'est pas la position classique de _parce que_ et que ce type de construction est donc à manier avec la plus grande prudence tant qu'on ne sent pas toutes les nuances de la langue française.

C'est bien simple: j'ai travaillé plusieurs années comme prof de français langue étrangère dans un établissement pour adultes et je me souviens très bien que la consigne était de dire que _parce que_ ne s'utilisait jamais en tête de phrase. Ce qui était une simplification un peu abusive, certes, mais qui valait mieux que de dire le contraire, au risque que les élèves multiplient les constructions très peu naturelles, voire fautives.


----------



## janpol

Nicomon said:


> parce que tu m'as aidé


Tout tout fait d'accord : tu prends l'exemple d''un dialogue où il est évident que "je te le donne" est sous entendu. "parce que" n'est pas en début de phrase parce que "parce que tu m'as aidé" n'est pas une phrase.
Je te crois volontiers, Tilt, quand tu dis que "parce que" ne te choque pas en tête de phrase mais, de manière spontanée, avec "parce que", n'aurais-tu pas tout de même tendance à privilégier la constrruction "principale + causale" ?


----------



## Nicomon

Chimel said:


> Sur l'utilisation de _car_ en tête de phrase: Cabezota a apporté de judicieuses précisions avec lesquelles je suis entièrement d'accord.


  Pareil.  Mais j'invite quand même ceux qui veulent en savoir plus à cliquer sur le lien que j'ai mis à la fin du post #23, pour ce qui est de l'utilisation de car/parce que.

La BDL est à mon avis un excellent outil.


----------



## quinoa

Jetez un coup d'oeil ici.


----------



## Elixir d'Anvers

Mes excuses de faire remonter un fil si ancien, mais j’ai l’impression que je puisse poser ma question le mieux ici. Attention: un tas de questions bêtes suivront .

Tout a commencé avec cette phrase:



Elixir d'Anvers said:


> _C’est que les SS évitent cette baraque non seulement puisqu’ils ne supportent pas la puanteur, mais aussi *qu'ils (*_*ou*_*: puisqu'ils) *ne veulent pas voir l’image de leur but : la déshumanisation complète. _



Quelqu’un à WR m’a dit que je ne pouvais pas utiliser puisque dans ce cas-ci.

J’ai recherché les règles et lu tous les fils concernant la distinction entre parce que/puisque/car, mais plus je lis, plus je suis embrouillée. C’est que je trouve surtout des explications qui se prêtent à des conversations et non aux textes. On parle beaucoup d’interlocuteurs, par exemple.

J’ai fait une sorte de synthèse pour rassembler les différents éléments, mais je reste confuse. Pourriez-vous corriger cette synthèse ? Mes excuses des exemples. Je crains que j’aie formé beaucoup d'exemples fautifs.

PARCE QUE

S’utilise à l’oral et à l’écrit.
Place : entre les deux propositions et éventuellement en tête de phrase.
Valeur plus objective.
C’est la réponse à « pourquoi ».
_Pourquoi Gaga est-elle riche ?_
_Parce qu’elle est populaire._

La cause est inconnue à l’interlocuteur.
_J’aime Gaga parce que je peux m’identifier à elle._

Introduit une explication.
_Gaga est populaire parce qu’elle a de nombreux admirateurs._

Introduit une raison
_Gaga est populaire parce qu’elle communique avec ses admirateurs._

PUISQUE

S’utilise plutôt à l’écrit.
Place : en tête de phrase ou entre les deux propositions.
Valeur plus subjective
La cause est connue
_Puisqu’elle est connue, j’aime Gaga._

La cause est évidente.
_Puisque des milliers de gens regardent ses vidéos, Gaga est populaire._

Introduit un motif de l’action.
_Puisque Gaga est populaire, je vais à son concert._

Introduit une justification d’une assertation.
Je ne comprends pas très bien cet emploi, donc j’ajoute l’exemple que donne le Petit Robert : _Les mondes meurent, puisqu’ils naissent._

Introduit une justification d’un terme
_La musique populaire, puisqu’il est question de Gaga,…_

Introduit une justification de l’énonciation.
_Puisque tu aimes Gaga, parlons de sa musique._

CAR

Plutôt à l’écrit
Place : entre les deux propositions.
Valeur plus subjective
La cause est inconnue à l’interlocuteur.
La cause est une une justification de l'énonciation.
_Je crois que Gaga est populaire, car tous mes collègues écoutent ses chansons._

_Cas _introduit la preuve d’une assertion qui précède.
_Lady Gaga est populaire, car tous mes collègues écoutent ses chansons._

J’ai encore quelques questions :

1. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi _puisque_ justifie une assertation. Le Petit Robert donne un exemple vague.
[…]
3. Comment sait-on que l’interlocuteur connait la cause dès que l’interlocuteur est le lecteur du texte ? Doit-on alors utiliser _puisque_ quand la cause et évidente et _parce que_ si ce n’est pas le cas ? Pourtant, le fait que quelque chose est évidente ou non dépend du lecteur, non ?

4. Pourquoi _puisque_ est-elle plus subjective que _parce que_ quand la conjonction _puisque_ introduit une cause qui est évidente et généralement admise ?

Je m’excuse de ce message vraiment long et j’espère que quelqu’un peut m’aider. S'il je dois poser ma question dans un autre fil ou raccourcir ce message, laissez-moi savoir s'il-vous plaît.


----------



## tilt

Bonsoir,

Pour moi, ta phrase devrait être écrite ainsi :
_C’est que les SS évitent cette baraque non seulement *parce qu*’ils ne supportent pas la puanteur, mais aussi *qu'ils *ne veulent pas voir l’image de leur but : la déshumanisation complète._

En effet, _ils ne supportent pas la puanteur _explique _que les SS évitent cette baraque _et c'est donc ton avant dernier cas de _parce que _qui s'applique.
_Qu'ils _reprend le _que _de _parce que_, qu'on pourrait reprendre tout entier, mais au risque d'alourdir la phrase.

Pour tes autres questions... Il va falloir que j'y réfléchisse ! 
Mais j'avoue que la différence entre donner une explication et justifier une assertion me semble subtile.


----------



## quinoa

> 1. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi _puisque_ justifie une assertation. Le Petit Robert donne un exemple vague.


Il justifie une assertion car il énonce quelque chose d'admis par les deux interlocuteurs, ou admis de manière générale, quelque chose d'évident, mais à travers le point de vue de celui qui parle.
[…]


> 3. Comment sait-on que l’interlocuteur connait la cause dès que l’interlocuteur est le lecteur du texte ? Doit-on alors utiliser _puisque_ quand la cause et évidente et _parce que_ si ce n’est pas le cas ? Pourtant, le fait que quelque chose est évidente ou non dépend du lecteur, non ?


Voir ici.


----------



## janpol

certains exemples qui tournent autour de Gaga me semblent très discutables sur le plan de la logique et parfois proches de pléonasmes


----------



## tilt

> 4. Pourquoi _puisque_ est-elle plus subjective que _parce que_ quand la conjonction _puisque_ introduit une cause qui est évidente et généralement admise ?


Cette question étant, à mon sens, proche de la 1, j'ai envie de te répondre en reprenant en partie ce qu'a dit Quinoa.
_Puisque _annonce une évidence (ou du moins quelque chose que le locuteur considère comme telle), alors que _parce que _introduit une explication qui se veut objective.
Le premier est donc plus subjectif que le second.


----------



## Chimel

Elixir d'Anvers said:


> 3. Comment sait-on que l’interlocuteur connait la cause dès que l’interlocuteur est le lecteur du texte ? Doit-on alors utiliser _puisque_ quand la cause et évidente et _parce que_ si ce n’est pas le cas ? Pourtant, le fait que quelque chose est évidente ou non dépend du lecteur, non ?


Non, c'est toujours le locuteur qui est le maître de l'énoncé! C'est lui qui choisit ce qu'il veut dire, comment il l'exprime... C'est donc lui aussi qui présuppose le niveau de connaissance de son lecteur.

En choisissant _puisque_, le locuteur présuppose que l'élément en question est connu du locuteur ou est évident, généralement admis etc. Peut-être n'est-ce pas le cas, mais c'est un autre problème (c'est un peu comme ces discours qui commencent par: "Ainsi que vous le savez tous,..." Parfois il s'agit réellement d'une évidence, parfois il s'agit en fait de quelque chose que la plupart des gens ignorent. Peu importe: l'auteur présuppose - ou feint de présupposer - que c'est bien connu).


----------



## Elixir d'Anvers

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses, tilt, janpol, quinoa et Chimel!  J'ignorais que "l'évidence" dépend du locuteur.   J'ai néanmoins encore quelques questions.  J'ai encore du mal de saisir la différence entre une explication objective et une justification (qui est l'affirmation d'une évidence perçue comme telle par le locuteur) subjective.
Je m'excuse de toutes mes questions, mais je voudrais vraiment comprendre cette distinction.

@quinoa: Justement, c'est l'explication de la BDL qui me gêne parce qu'on parle des interlocuteurs alors qu'il ne s'agit pas d'interlocuteurs dans le cas d'un texte, à moins qu'on considère le destinateur (ou l'auteur) et le destinataire (ou le lecteur) du texte comme des interlocuteurs.  Reste qu'on ne peut pas savoir si le destinataire/le lecteur connaît la cause ou non.  Alors c'est le l'auteur qui décide si le lecteur devrait la connaître?

@janpol: C'est ce que je craignais déjà.  Pourriez-vous m'indiquer quels exemples sont fautifs ou bizarres?  J'ai l'impression que j'apprends mieux à appliquer les règles si je sais former des exemples valides.

@tilt: Dans l'exemple des SS, j'ai cru que la cause ("ne supportent pas la puanteur etc.") est la justification de leur action ("évitent cette baraque").  Cette interprétation de "justification" est donc fautive?

Nouvelle tentative:

  Parce que – explication
_Le climat change parce que l’utilisation massive de combustibles fossiles provoque l’effet de serre._

  Puisque – justification (puisque annonce une cause qui est évidente *d’après le locuteur*)
_Puisque trop de personnes sont attachés à leurs voitures, le climat change._

Mais si je veux créer des exemples pour la distinction de cause connue/inconnue, il semble que je les utilise d’un sens inverse…

Puisque - cause connue
_Puisque l’utilisation massive de combustibles fossiles provoque l’effet de serre, le climat change._

  Parce que – cause inconnue (j’exagère)
_Le climat change parce que les martiens veulent détruire notre planète._


----------



## janpol

Elixir, les exemples de ta nouvelle tentative me semblent bons
1 - Gaga est populaire parce qu’elle a de nombreux admirateurs.
je vois là un pléonasme : être populaire, c'est avoir beaucoup d'admirateurs, donc "elle est populaire parce qu'elle est populaire"
on attend les raisons de sa popularité : parce qu'elle fait des choses qui plaisent à un très large public
2 - Puisqu’elle est connue, j’aime Gaga = je ne vois là aucun rapport logique, sauf si j'ai fait de la célébrité mon premier critère en matière de goût
3 - Puisque des milliers de gens regardent ses vidéos, Gaga est populaire = même remarque que pour 1
imagine-t-on qqun que personne n'écouterait et qui serait populaire ?
4 - Puisque Gaga est populaire, je vais à son concert= même rq qu'en 2.
5 - Je crois que Gaga est populaire, car tous mes collègues écoutent ses chansons.
6 - Lady Gaga est populaire, car tous mes collègues écoutent ses chansons.
[…]

puisque = surtout à l'écrit ? Pas d'accord : puisque tu cries, j'arrête de discuter avec toi !


----------



## Chimel

Elixir d'Anvers said:


> _Puisque trop de personnes sont attachés à leurs voitures, le climat change.
> Puisque l’utilisation massive de combustibles fossiles provoque l’effet de serre, le climat change._


Telles quelles, ces deux phrases sont peu naturelles. Je ne peux les imaginer qu'au milieu d'un raisonnement où il a été dit, précédemment, que l'utilisation des combustibes fossiles (p. ex.) provoquait l'effet de serre. L'auteur fait alors référence à ce fait désormais connu en utilisant _puisque_.

C'est pour cela que, dans mon message précédent, je faisais le parallèle avec des formules du type "Ainsi que nous le savons tous...", "Comme personne ne l'ignore...", "Rappelons que...": il y a rappel d'un fait supposé connu ou évident.

En revanche, la même phrase avec _parce que_ ("Le climat change parce que l’utilisation massive de combustibles fossiles provoque l’effet de serre") pourrait être prononcée toute seule, en dehors de tout contexte préalable, ou être la première phrase d'un texte, par exemple.


----------



## Logospreference-1

1) Pour poursuivre la synthèse de la BDL (lien donné par Nicomon au message 23), on devrait pouvoir affirmer que _parce que_ répond toujours à la question _pourquoi_, alors que _puisque_ n'y répond jamais.
_
Parce que_ indique strictement ou simplement la cause, et _puisque_ l'antériorité de la cause, d'où la difficulté. Mais si on comprend, la difficulté me semble levée.

En confirmation et pour mieux comprendre,_ comme_ peut être très proche de _puisque_ quand il exprime la simultanéité de la cause.

2) Il ne gèle pas, parce qu'il neige _ou_ puisqu'il neige: je déduis qu'il ne gèle pas dehors parce je constate d'abord depuis chez moi qu'il neige. C'est un peu subtile parce qu'il y a une inversion entre cause et effet, mais on comprend tout de suite que l'inversion vient de ce qu'on a d'abord constaté l'effet, d'où l'on a déduit ensuite une condition nécessaire pour que l'effet ait eu lieu.


----------



## volo

Chers amis! 
Bien que le fil consacré à ces deux conjonctions  perfides existe sur les forums (je suppose, or, je n'ai rien trouvé), J'appelle à votre aide car j'ai comme un bug dans la tête d'avoir trop essayé de saisir la nuance du sens des phrases que voici (s'il y en a une évidemment).

''Il lui est facile d'imposer sa loi puisqu'il n'y a aucune résistance''
''Il lui est facile d'imposer sa loi parce qu'il n'y a aucune résistance''

Ou bien tout simplement l'une des phrases est illogique ou encore incorrecte?
D'ailleurs, c'est exprès que j'ai mis ce ''car'' dans la formulation de ma question, hésitant toujours à choisir la bonne entre les deux conjonctions qui me tracassent.
Je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## Kajeetah

J'ai l'impression que la formulation avec "puisque" convient mieux si on a évoqué l'absence de résistance auparavant. (Vu qu'il n'y a aucune résistance, il lui est facile d'imposer sa loi)
Alors que la formulation avec "parce que" apporte l'explication après coup. (Il lui est facile d'imposer sa loi. Pourquoi? Parce qu'il n'y a aucune résistance...)
Mais c'est peut-être une explication très personnelle...


----------



## volo

Merci pour votre réponse. 
A ce que j'ai compris, c'est l'idée de la cause et de la conséquence qui prévaut.
 Donc, la première phrase, pour être logique, doit être tournée différemment. 
Puisqu'il n'y a eu aucune résistance, il lui est facile d'imposer sa loi.
Et la deuxième (explication après coup) peut rester la même.
Encore merci, je comprends mieux maintenant.


----------



## Kajeetah

Attendez quand même d'autres avis, c'est juste ma perception à moi... ce n'est pas dit qu'elle soit juste! 
Mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait inverser l'ordre des propositions dans la phrase avec "puisque".  Il faudrait peut-être juste ajouter une virgule entre les deux...


----------



## volo

Je te remercie encore une fois.
De toute façon, mon idée première étant d'expliquer pourquoi lui, ce tyran, il a fini par imposer sa loi, je crois que ''puisque'' convient mieux, en début de phrase ou en milieu.
Très cordialement


----------



## Startinov

Bonsoir

Ceux qui défendent l'idée que *car* et *Parce que* sont interchangeable, comment répondent-ils à l'exemple donné par Bruno Dewaele : 

_" « Elle est guérie, *car* je l'ai croisée hier au supermarché » ... parce que ne saurait se substituer à car qu'au mépris du bon sens ? "_


----------



## Nicomon

D'accord avec toi, Startinov, qu'on ne peut remplacer « _car _» par « _parce que_ » dans cet exemple précis. 

Parce que répond à Pourquoi?  Or, ce n'est évidemment pas parce que je l'ai croisée qu'elle est guérie.
Mais je suis d'accord aussi qu'ils sont souvent interchangeables.
Je mets ci-dessous un extrait de *cette page de la BDL* pour ceux qui auraient raté le lien mis plus haut (en 2009) : 





> - Maurice ne peut pas voter, *car* il n’a pas encore atteint la majorité. (ou encore : Maurice ne peut pas voter, *parce qu’*il n’a pas encore atteint la majorité.)
> 
> - Suzy est certainement bien rémunérée, *car* elle vient de s’acheter une maison et une voiture neuve. (et non : Suzy est certainement bien rémunérée parce qu’elle vient de s’acheter une maison et une voiture neuve.)
> 
> Dans le premier exemple, on peut interpréter l’explication comme étant soit une justification de ce qui précède, soit une cause logique du fait évoqué (ce qui explique que l’on puisse dire _car_ ou _parce que_). Dans le deuxième exemple, il ne peut s’agir que d’une justification, d’où l’emploi de _car_; en effet, le fait de s’acheter une maison et une voiture neuve n’est pas la cause d’une bonne rémunération mais bien sa conséquence.


  Mais « _puisque_ » aurait été correct à mon avis.


----------



## la fée

Bonsoir à tous!
Est-ce qu'on peut introduire avec "Car..." la réponse à une question qui demande la cause de quelque chose?
Ex. - Pourquoi tu ne veux pas jouer avec moi?
      - Car je ne sais pas jouer aux échecs!
Moi, je dirais "Parce que..."
Merci!


----------



## JClaudeK

> La locution conjonctive _parce que_ répond à un _pourquoi_. Elle permet d’exprimer une cause, réelle ou logique, en toute objectivité; elle se distingue ainsi de _car_, dont la valeur est plus subjective.
> Banque de dépannage linguistique - Parce que et puisque





> La conjonction de coordination _car_ sert à introduire une explication, une justification de l’assertion qui précède. En principe, elle ne peut unir que des phrases ou des sous-phrases, rarement des mots seuls. Bien qu’elle soit parfois interchangeable avec la locution conjonctive _parce que_, on considère généralement que _car_ a une valeur plus subjective que cette dernière, puisqu’elle permet d’énoncer une justification plutôt qu’une cause logique ou réelle.
> ....
> _Car_ se place toujours après l’assertion qui est expliquée ou justifiée
> Banque de dépannage linguistique - Car



Comme toi, j’utiliserais  "parce que" ici; "car" s'utilise surtout à l'écrit.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi il est dans ce cas incorrect de commencer la réponse par _car_. Cette phrase ne peut en effet pas être coordonnée à la précédente étant donné qu'il s'agit de deux locuteurs différents.


----------



## la fée

C'est ce que je pense moi aussi, mais si la réponse commençait par "Je ne veux pas jouer aver toi...", pourrait-on alors continuer par "car"?


----------



## Maître Capello

Même dans ce cas-là, je n'emploierais pas _car_. J'emploierais toutefois cette conjonction si le verbe était _pouvoir_ :

_Je ne *peux* pas jouer avec toi *car* je ne sais pas jouer aux échecs._


----------



## la fée

En répondant à une question introduite par "pourquoi" est-il possible d'employer "car"? Je pense que non, mais dans une méthode j'ai trouvé "Pourquoi tu préfères boire de l'eau?" "Car c'est plus frais."


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, ce n'est en effet pas possible, parce que _car_ est une conjonction de *coordination*. Or dans ce cas-là, elle ne coordonne rien du tout. On ne peut donc pas l'employer.


----------



## plantin

Il y a la règle, et il y a l'usage, et jamais selon moi la grammaire ne doit l'emporter sur le style. Elle est à son service mais en aucun cas ne doit l'assécher.
On trouve dans le Grevisse cette assertion à laquelle j'adhère complètement:



> "_Des esprits logiciens considèrent comme une faute le fait de mettre une conjonction de coordination après un point. L'usage ne tient aucun compte de cette interdiction"._


Suivent de nombreux exemples de l'emploi de conjonctions de coordination en début de phrase. Et (oups, conjonction en début de phrase, pardon) excusez du peu, c'est la Bible elle-même qui illustre l'exemple concernant _car_.

La seule règle absolue pour l'emploi de _car _est qu'elle doit introduire la deuxième partie de la coordination et ne peut la précéder (au contraire de parce que).
Donc (encore une, zut alors), on peut sans complexe s'amuser à décliner _car _comme l'ont fait d'excellents auteurs avant nous. Mais (décidément...) bien entendu, à condition que l'intention le justifie. Or (aïe, encore),  pour exprimer l'emphase, un _car _en début de phrase est bien pratique:

_Ailleurs, bien loin d'ici ! trop tard ! jamais peut-être !
*Car *j'ignore où tu fuis, tu ne sais où je vais,..._
(C. Baudelaire, Á une passante)

_Le miracle, c’est que les ruines de leur civilisation soient la négation même de leur idéal. *Car *cette ville squelette, vue de si haut dans le soir finissant.._
(A. Camus, Noces_)

Quittez les bois, vous ferez bien :
 Vos pareils y sont misérables,
 Cancres, haires, et pauvres diables,
Dont la condition est de mourir de faim.
*Car *quoi ? Rien d'assuré, point de franche lippée._
(La Fontaine, Le loup et le chien)


----------



## Nicomon

Perso  - comme je l'ai écrit en 2009 (post 59) - je n'ai pas de problème  avec les conjonctions de coordination en début de phrase.

Mais à une question introduite par  « _pourquoi_ », je réponds « _parce que _».   Et non  « _car _». 
Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec MC, pour ce qui est de la toute dernière question (post 89) de  la fée.


----------



## plantin

Nicomon said:


> Mais à laun question introduite par « _pourquoi_ », je réponds « _parce que _». Et non « _car _».


Oui, bien sûr, toutes les règles ne sont pas à jeter aux orties. 
Mon propos portait sur la place de la conjonction, une partie du débat engagé plus haut, et non son sens. _Parce que_ introduit bien une cause, et _car _une justification, comme il a été dit, ou si l'on veut, une explication de la proposition précédente, et on peut le mettre en évidence par la possibilité ou pas d'une substitution par _en effet:_
Pour reprendre un exemple donné plus haut:
_Elle est guérie, *car* je l'ai croisée hier au supermarché 
Elle est guérie; *en effet* je l'ai croisée hier au supermarché. 
Elle a guéri *parce qu*'elle a bien suivi son traitement. 
Elle a guéri, elle a *en effet* bien suivi son traitement. _

Pour finir, une curiosité rigolote à propos de l'emploi de _car / parce que_:
_Elle n’a pas épousé Georges *parce qu*’il était célèbre._
L’a-t-elle épousé ou pas ?  A l'oral, le ton va donner la réponse (inversion ou pas de la pente mélodique), mais à l'écrit ?
_Elle n’a pas épousé Georges *car *il était célèbre._
Là, c'est beaucoup plus clair:_ Elle n’a pas épousé Georges [constat] *car *il était célèbre [explication]_
Mais là aussi: _Elle n’a pas épousé Georges*,* parce qu’il était célèbre._

Et ça marche avec presque toutes les propositions principales négatives:_ Isabelle Huppert n'a pas reçu l'oscar parce qu'elle est mauvaise actrice. _Veut-on vraiment dire qu'elle ne sait pas jouer la comédie, ou exactement l'inverse ? Mais un _car _serait assassin...


----------



## Maître Capello

plantin said:


> Il y a la règle, et il y a l'usage, et jamais selon moi la grammaire ne doit l'emporter sur le style. Elle est à son service mais en aucun cas ne doit l'assécher.
> […]
> La seule règle absolue pour l'emploi de _car _est qu'elle doit introduire la deuxième partie de la coordination et ne peut la précéder (au contraire de parce que).


Aucune règle de grammaire ne dit qu'une conjonction de coordination ne devrait jamais débuter une phrase ! La règle dit seulement que puisque c'est une conjonction de coordination, elle doit coordonner deux phrases ou sous-phrases et doit donc se trouver entre elles.

Je crois que tous les francophones dans ce fil admettent que _car_ peut débuter une phrase. Cela ne veut en revanche pas dire que _car_ est toujours possible en tête de phrase. En particulier, lorsqu'une phrase débute par _parce que_, on ne peut lui substituer _car_.

CABEZOTA avait d'ailleurs déjà dit quelque chose de similaire plus haut dans ce fil :


CABEZOTA said:


> Attention, quand on dit que "car" ne doit pas être en tête de phrase, il faut préciser: cela signifie qu'on s'interdit des constructions du type
> 
> *Car il n'avait pas faim, il est allé se coucher sans dîner,
> 
> où deux propositions sont coordonnées, et celles introduite par "car" apparaît en premier; en d'autres termes, _*"car" doit toujours obligatoirement se situer entre les deux propositions qu'il coordonne*_.


----------



## plantin

Maître Capello said:


> Aucune règle de grammaire ne dit qu'une conjonction de coordination ne devrait jamais débuter une phrase !


Oui, bien sûr, mais la remarque de Grevisse sur laquelle je m'appuie parle exactement de _car _"après un point". Après ce point commence bien une phrase, mais ce qui précède ce point est évidemment la première partie de l'ensemble coordonné. Il faudrait peut-être préciser pour être clair qu'on distingue bien ici le début de la phrase du début du discours, de l'argumentation. Reste que ces "esprits logiciens qui considèrent" fautive cette construction, Grevisse ne les a pas inventés, même si je ne sais pas exactement de qui ou de quoi il parle, peut-être des confrères grammairiens.



Maître Capello said:


> Je crois que tous les francophones dans ce fil admettent que _car_ peut débuter une phrase.


J'ai bien sûr lu ce fil, constaté qu'il y avait matière à débat, mais sans prêter d'abord attention à ce point particulier, car je ne répondais à personne en particulier, étant donné l'ancienneté des interventions. Mais en le relisant, effectivement, c’est exact.


----------

